
If correlation doesn’t imply causation, then what does? - porter
http://www.michaelnielsen.org/ddi/if-correlation-doesnt-imply-causation-then-what-does/
======
drallison
This cool 2012 paper by Michael Nielsen has been posted, discussed, and often
undeservedly ignored eight or nine times on HN. There is, if I remember
correctly, a follow-on which includes some material contributed by Judea
Pearl, which is also worth reading. Turing Award winner Judea Pearl's books
and papers are the seminal sources; start with his _Book of Why_. Pearl's
contribution was to show that there are circumstances where it it possible to
separate events which are causal and events which are randomly correlated.

